# Wireless is showing connected, but internet connection is not



## usedfun (Oct 3, 2005)

Help! I have a home pc and a laptop. My laptop is wireless and I have a linksys box. Wireless is showing an excellent connection. The internet is not connecting. Pc connects and works fine. Even tried connecting the cable directly into the laptop and still is does not connect. What's wrong?? Need help!! Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did it ever work

do you have a firewall that maybe blocking access

do you have a cordless phone

do you secruity enabled on wireless

post an ipconfig /all

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

NEXT lets see if you can get out onto the internet with both names and IP's - its possible the IP number you get back on the first test is different to the one I post {I'm in UK} so use the number you get instead of mine

------------------------------------------------
try ping the name and then the IP see below

start
run
cmd

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping {the default gateway ipaddress you got above }*

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping google.com*


> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=243
> ...


C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping 64.233.187.99*


> Pinging 64.233.187.99 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=243
> ...


----------



## usedfun (Oct 3, 2005)

I have to type it in as I have no internet on the other computer. It worked yesterday fine till last night - hasn't worked since. No cordless phone. Security settings haven't been changed that I am aware of.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . .: SEXYKC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . .:
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . .: Mixed
IP Routing Enabled . . . . .: No
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . .: No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel<R> PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-18-4B-73
Dhcp Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . .: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address . . .: 169.254.15.72
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255-255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . . .:

We just two weeks ago. We have had the computer a year, never had a problem until last night.


----------



## usedfun (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is what I got from the ping.

Pinging 169.254.15.72 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 169.254.15.72: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.15.72: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.15.72: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.15.72: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 169.254.15.72:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

169.254.x.x

means windows cannot find an IP - so its not connecting to your router for some reason

it could be the firewall - can you turn the secruity off

strange it did not work with a cable too.

post an ipconfig /all for the PC thats working

are you able to copy any files onto the laptop - using a flashdrive or CD??

if so
Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/


----------



## usedfun (Oct 3, 2005)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Scott>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D71GCF41
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : socal.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : socal.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-66-5A-12
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.75.164.90
66.75.164.89
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 07, 2007 11:20:28 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 08, 2007 11:20:28 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Scott>

Here is the ipconfig for the computer that is working. Some of the security settings were already off. They are now all off. I believe I can copy using a cd. I will try now.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Make sure you are using a known working cable and port on the router. 

Otherwise there isn't too much left. The internal network card on the laptop could also be defective. That's how they fail. One day they work and the next day they don't.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try downloading netstumbler and loading onto laptop see what happens

i'm still interested the wireless and the LAN nolonger work
also on the laptop
start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And make sure the network card is enabled. From the IPCONFIG post, it isn't showing up.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Bob -I hope the ipconfig is from the desktop - which I dont think has wireless and only connected via LAN - I just wanted to see if DHCP enabled etc


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Exactly my point. There is only a wireless network card showing on the laptop's IPCONFIG. So if the wired network card is disabled on the laptop, that would explain why the wired connection did work either - "Even tried connecting the cable directly into the laptop and still is does not connect".


----------



## usedfun (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry, had to leave. Here is what is under the device manager

1394 Net Adapter
Intel (R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - has an X over the icon
Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection


I am downloading netstumbler via cd now. Thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The "X" indicates that connection is disabled. Right click on it and you can select "Enable".


----------



## usedfun (Oct 3, 2005)

Downloaded netstumbler. Green bar going across the screen at about -50 dBm. What does this do? Thanks.


----------



## usedfun (Oct 3, 2005)

I enabled that. Tried to connect to internet - still getting the cannot find server message. Says that wireless connection is excellent. Local area connection - network cable unplugged. PC still working fine. Thanks again1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you use a cable to connect to the machine? This will verify that networking is functional and you're working on a wireless issue.


----------



## usedfun (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi there. I did plug the cable directly in and it didn't work. My husband did a system restore this morning and now it works again. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

All's well that ends well. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------

